# Roll Call, 5 for 5 in 5 Shoot, Clarks Hill, June 19th



## Michael (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like we are going to have good weather for this weekends 5 for 5 in 5 shoot. Once again it will be out of Cherokee boat ramp on Clarks Hill. The shoot will be from 9 to 2. Who's coming?


----------



## eman1885 (Jun 14, 2010)

i am planning on it.  me, my little brother, my little cousin, and possibly my sisters boyfriend. this sounds like a lot of fun. can't wait to give it a shot.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 14, 2010)

good lil drive for a short shoot like that i think we are gonna pull a all night'er at guntersville or weiss


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 15, 2010)

michael i might can round up a crew to come out and play


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jun 15, 2010)

We will be there


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> good lil drive for a short shoot like that i think we are gonna pull a all night'er at guntersville or weiss



Just because the "shoot" ends at 2 doesn't mean you have to stop... only means you need to take a break long enough to weigh your biggest fish.


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2010)

eman1885 said:


> i am planning on it.  me, my little brother, my little cousin, and possibly my sisters boyfriend. this sounds like a lot of fun. can't wait to give it a shot.



These are great shoots for both the competitive and the recreational shooter. They aren't so long that the old timers lose too much sleep, yet the whipper snappers can always "stay up all night" if they like. 

The recreational shooter doesn't have to worry if they miss a fish... it probably wasn't big enough to have won one of the pots anyway 

We are almost always lucky enough to SEE a fish that would win a pot. All you have to do to take home some money is have the skill to put it in the boat


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

michael you saying you can't stay out all night  come on now i've seen ya at the muzzy...lol


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not an Old Timer 


I'm a very young 51


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

what you had to post it twice to make yourself feel better..hahahahahahaha


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2010)

Fixed now.

I could blame it on the rain.

or I could blame it on trembling hands. 

BUT I AIN'T OLD!





Yet.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

it is raining here anyways but don't think thats the problem but whatever makes you sleep at night .....oh sorry forgot yall get up all night to pee............couldn't help it i had to you have put plenty young guys in there place on the water including me


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2010)

Bring youself on over to Clarks Hill Saturday and show me how it's done


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

can't show you anything .....but we've talked about it but never been on the lake and it's a long haul for us but we'll see what happens


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 16, 2010)

looks as if we will be there in a new boat.... hope all goes well


----------



## Michael (Jun 16, 2010)

I was in Augusta today. Talked to several who are coming. Looks like it's going to be another great turnout!


----------



## SULLI (Jun 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> Bring youself on over to Clarks Hill Saturday and show me how it's done



we'll be there


----------



## StikR (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw a few fan boats in town yesterday evening.  Were y'all scouting for this?.  It was raining like crazy in Augusta and Evans, but on my way home when I crossed the Appling line the roads were dry, so it may not have rained up around the lake.  Anyone know what the water clarity is like on the hill today?


----------



## Michael (Jun 19, 2010)

It was clear Memorial Day weekend. That's the last time I was up there. I watched the radar Wed and it looked like most of the rain missed the lake. 

Like someone famous once said, "It will be the same water for everyone". Come on out and play with us tonight.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 19, 2010)

hoping we are still gonna make it


----------



## Michael (Jun 20, 2010)

Another successful CSRA Shoot is now "in the books". 36 shooters showed up and didn't even one of them bring a girlfriend. They all came to kick butt. Good thing too as obviously someone had already let the cat out of the bag because the fish definitely knew we were coming. While everyone struggled to get those few big fish, most had at least a shot at each of the 5 pots. After all of the fish were tallied, the winners were: 

Big Catfish: Adam King with a monster 40.7 lb flathead
Big Carp: Jeff Moomey with a 21.7 lb Grass Carp! The first one I've ever seen in 35 yrs of shooting Clarks Hill
Big Gar: John Hood with a 9.9 lbr
Big Sucker: Michael Evans with a 3.4 lbr that I had to stick twice before getting it into the boat
And last but not least, Brandon McLamb shot a little catfish that was so small it could have been used for bait (That's it on his shoulder).

Thanks to everyone who made it out.


----------



## Michael (Jun 20, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> michael i might can round up a crew to come out and play



Heard you shot last night... just too scared to play with the big boys


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 20, 2010)

man that aint my fault..... all of them were too freakin scared to come and play.... i offered to pay for entry fees! guess they will grow up one day, but i started on my rig so hopefully i wont have to worry about shooting with someone else anymore


----------



## StikR (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice flathead!!!  How was the water clarity?


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jun 21, 2010)

StikR said:


> Nice flathead!!!  How was the water clarity?


It was clear just not many fish out


----------



## Michael (Jun 21, 2010)

I was very impressed with how clear the water was, even told my partner the water looked like it does in August.

I sure was glad to see Evan lift that flathead out of his boat at the weigh-in. I'd just center punched, then lost a 30-35 lb flathead.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 21, 2010)

good shoot micheal we had a great time long drive for us jusy glad we could get that gar made the drive alittle better


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 23, 2010)

I shot this carp Saturday night, I wish we would have shot the tournament. Still a newbie


----------



## Michael (Aug 23, 2010)

That's why these shoots are so much fun... all it takes is one fish to put you in the money. Our next shoot is Oct 2nd.


----------

